# Philiko's all wet! :D



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

So we tried Philiko with a bath again, he quite liked the luke warm water lapping around his legs, but wasn't overly enthusiastic about getting thoroughly wet. We have still to get a mister. Here are a couple of photos:
























































 Isn't he such a cutie?? <3


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Oh, why haven't the links worked?


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I see the pix. Very cute! Love that 'hello?' look he's got on his face, LMAO.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

To cute for words.


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

xD Thanks  He's being really gorgeous right now, he's gone all gentle and is loving getting scritches and cuddles  I can hear him grating him beak on my shoulder.


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

vampiric_conure said:


> I see the pix.


Oh right, yes, the pictures are working now LOL, I could only see about three before :3


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Your pictures are always great. I am completely in love with Philiko.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

I think he likes to have his piccie taken!! In fact I think he thinks he's cute...and I think he might be right ha ha!


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

LOL Yup, he knows he's gorgeous  And he uses his cuteness! When he's gettin scritches, and I stop, he just goes all floppy, and makes these pathetic little trills, and then he looks up at me with these eyes, like "Why are you denying me this? Why will you not scritch me?"


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What a handsome boy.


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

I love the goofy look on his face in the photos


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Just wondering if a mod could please change this thread title to "Liko's All Wet!" Instead of Philiko? ... Sorry, this probably sounds really odd, it's just that when you Google: Philiko, it comes up with this thread, and that's kind of creepy... thanks!


----------



## acrobandit (Jul 21, 2012)

Awwww, he's adorable! I love his little face!


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Aww he's soo cute! Does he just stand in the water?
He looks like my Teil Cookie.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

hahaha sweeet


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Korvia said:


> Aww he's soo cute! Does he just stand in the water?
> He looks like my Teil Cookie.


 LOL Yes, he looks a lot like your Cookie - I saw some photos in a different thread. Cookie is gorgeous


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

He is adorable X x


----------

